# Greek question



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 15, 2013)

My understanding of Greek is basically, type what I think I see. I've come across a Greek word in the old style (old ligatures and abbreviations) that renders out as as the first word below, but the second is the NT Greek (come together). Is it simply a mistake or is there a reason for the η verseus ω? I've checked several times and the ligature, which looks like an lw renders to ην.
συνερχομενην
συνερχομενων


----------



## Petty France (Mar 15, 2013)

Not quite sure what you're asking, but both forms are potential forms of the same word:
συνερχομενην: Accusative feminine singular present participle deponent [passive in form, active in meaning]
συνερχομενων: Genitive masculine (or feminine or neuter) plural present participle deponent

You may be able to answer your question by seeing how these forms match with the nouns in the sentence. If it's attributive, what is the case, gender, and number of what it is describing? If it's circumstantial it should be lacking a definite article but it should still be governed by a noun that matches its case, gender, and number. 

Are you dealing with an ancient manuscript? Can you take a picture? I have a feeling I'm misunderstanding the question.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 15, 2013)

The text is citing scripture; are both forms used in the Greek NT; I wasn't finding the first but then I already explained my proficiency level. It may be the quotation is a mixture of scripture with the author adding the word and that may explain the form? Below is the context.

Speaking of Romans 16:5,
Peter Martyr on Romans 16 and 1 Corinthians 16 said, the words may suffer a double exposition, either of a congregation, or of their own family; but he said the former is more probable. And so does M. Mede, which I understand not to be spoken of their families, but of a congregation of the saints there wont to assemble for the performance of divine duties την [συνερχομενην] κατ' οικον αυτων εκκλησιναν. All but the bracked word is in Romans 16:5 correct? Maybe the author is expounding on the text and that is the reason for the form? I don't have access to the Mede at the moment or that might clarify.


----------



## Petty France (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, "συνερχομενην" is added by Vermigli. It agrees in case, number, and gender with "ἐκκλησίαν." So the form "συνερχομενην" is intentional, meaning "a gathering." 

I think his point is that just as I Corinthians 16:19 shows inter-church greetings, with specific reference to "the church in their house" which is almost the exact same greek phrase in both passages, so also Romans 16:5 shows inter-church greetings. All of that is in contrast to a reference simply to the family of Prisca and Aquila. 

καὶ *τὴν κατ᾽ οἶκον αὐτῶν ἐκκλησίαν* (Rom 16:5)

Ἀκύλας καὶ Πρίσκα σὺν *τῇ κατ᾽ οἶκον αὐτῶν ἐκκλησίᾳ*. (1Co 16:19)

19 The churches of Asia send you greetings. *Aquila and Prisca, together with the church in their house*, send you hearty greetings in the Lord. (1Co 16:19 ESV)

3 Greet *Prisca and Aquila*, my fellow workers in Christ Jesus, 4 who risked their necks for my life, to whom not only I give thanks but all the churches of the Gentiles give thanks as well. 5 *Greet also the church in their house*. (Rom 16:3-5 ESV)

Does that help?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 15, 2013)

I sure does; thanks very much Samuel.


----------

